# Sugarcane Aphids



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Looking to be a tough year for milo growers in the deep South and parts of the Mid-west.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/crops/article/2016/05/04/sugarcane-aphid-emerging-early-south-3


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

I am going to put in around a 1000 acres this summer but I am planting a milo that is supposed to be aphid tolerant ? I guess we will see ..


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Looking at putting in about 75 acres of Sorghum sudan and I'm concerned about the aphids.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

A couple of yrs back the sugar cane aphids were so bad here that they damaged a lot of the Johnson grass along with the Milo


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Tx Jim said:


> A couple of yrs back the sugar cane aphids were so bad here that they damaged a lot of the Johnson grass along with the Milo


Same here, had to cut a bunch of it early to avoid the damage. The honeydew they produce gets all over everything. Had to pressure wash it off the cutter shrouds and truck windshields.


----------

